# One more reason to dislike Halfords!



## funnymummy (24 Aug 2011)

Last week I called into local shop to ask about having roof bars fitted to my car, "No problem" says the chappy, he asked for my reg & typed into his PC, "Yes, we stock the bars for that one"
So yesterday I popped in & booked it in to get fitted today (Payday), but at a different store - This one has a McDs next to it, so figured would be able to go sit there with my bubs while they did the work. When the chap checked his PC they only had one left in stock, so he wrote my name on it & put it under the counter.
Last night my friend tells me she knows someone selling a roof box for £40, so on route to Halfords today I pick it up, with a bit of wiggling & 2 back seats down we got it in. the boot.
Arrive at shop on time, only to have to wait 10 minutes to be served, then wait another 10 mins while they try to find the roof bars, I told them they had been put under counter twice, before the chap said "oh here they are, I was looking for a red box, not blue"
By this time #2 son is getting agitated, so we made a hasty retreat the McDs.
We had only been sat down a few mins when my phone rung, it was the store - They were having trouble getting into my car, as the key didn't fit..? What key..? It's keyless entry!! Turns out they'd tried to use the garage key to open the door.. Does it even look like a car key..???
A few mins more another call, they can get the drivers door open, but not the rear doors, I explain what to do, they still can't do it, so I ask the McDs man to save our food & stomp back round, much to the disgust of #2, I show the cahp what to do "oh, right" he grins sheepishly. 
We return to McDs to now cool chips, much to #2s disgust, so i buy him fresh ones. We had just finished eating when the phone rings again.."We don't think we can fit the bars, you have sliding doors"
Oh FFS!!! "I'm on my way bcak" 
#2 looses the plot upon entering the store, so had to physically manouvered to the parts counter, where chappy explains that the bars need to hook under the door sills & they can't on my car because of the runners.
We go outside to look at car, with me by now holding #2 in what looks like a torture hold, I just want the chap to open my car so can get my stressed bubba inside, evetualy he hands me my keys..#2 is safely starpped into his seat PHEW!!
The chappy tries to show me where the bars should go & why they won't, but he can't explain why they wont as they should!!
At this point I get into my car, smile sweetly & say "forget it" 
*note to self* remove handbrake fully before trying to reverse out in future!!

Anyways once home I contact Thule to ask why their bars can not be fitted to my car, they are most helpful, they are most amused by my tale of Halfords Horrors, they then tell me that Halfords were trying to use the wrong fittingh kit, 1617 is for the Cmax, I have the Grand Cmax & need 1635. 
The nice Thule chap then gave me a list of local dealers who could help me...None of which have the part in stock, but all can order it in for Saturday...I called Halfords to tell them why they couldn't fit my bars & they have offered to order the part in & fit the bars free of charge as an apology, but the earliest they can get the part will be Monday
..I go on holiday Fri morn!!
 So I now have a roof box in my boot & no chance of getting it fitted before we go on holiday.. Damn Halfords, if they'd got the right part on their list in the first place it would have been fitted by now, if i'd known a week ago when first enquired a part needed ordering it would have been ordered & the bars fitted by now..
I really dislike Halfords today!


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Aug 2011)

When they checked your numberplate, it should have said that your car was a Grand C-Max. They should have realised that. And TBH I would not have trusted them with the keys as you dont know who they employ.


----------



## funnymummy (24 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1518774"]
Try www.roofbox.co.uk. then fit them yourself. It's very simple.
[/quote]
Cheers Paul, just looked at that link..Good price, only downside is not be here in time 




Matthew_T said:


> When they checked your numberplate, it should have said that your car was a Grand C-Max. They should have realised that. And TBH I would not have trusted them with the keys as you dont know who they employ.



It does come up as a Grand Cmax they hadn't realised there was a differnce between the 2 cars & so where only showing the kit for the standard Cmax
 As for the keys... what about the cars in the MOT/service bays next to mine..At lesat 10 other cars in there being worked on .... quite sure it was safe


----------



## Friz (24 Aug 2011)

Do this once. 

When you are not in actual need of anything from Halfrauds, (if you actually need something it will cloud your judgement) walk in and look at the staff. Ask yourself, "Do any of these look mechanically inclined?" Know the answer in your head, walk out, and never return.

Unless you're in the market for plastic chrome looking bits for your car.


----------



## derrick (24 Aug 2011)

I can't beleive someone would ask them to fit anything, i think they all go for moron training along with the comet, b&q, and the rest of the big chain stores. if you wan't a job done properly do it yourself. lol


----------



## 2Loose (24 Aug 2011)

No offence, but I can't believe that you seriously scheduled Halfords into your plans just TWO DAYS before your holiday and expected all to go smoothly? 

If you'd done it last week it would have taken 15 minutes, but sods law states that the closer you leave it to the deadline, the more likely it was to go very very wrong.

(Hope you have a nice holiday anyway




)


----------



## funnymummy (24 Aug 2011)

2Loose said:


> No offence, but I can't believe that you seriously scheduled Halfords into your plans just TWO DAYS before your holiday and expected all to go smoothly?
> 
> If you'd done it last week it would have taken 15 minutes, but sods law states that the closer you leave it to the deadline, the more likely it was to go very very wrong.
> 
> ...



 I originaly asked over a week ago whether they stocked the parts, they said yes, but I had to wait until today as it was when I got paid. 

As for the other commnets about the fitting...
I was going to do it myself, but I wouldn't have been able to do it until after tea time tomorrow once my children had gone to their dads for a few hours, time which I really want to use to pack & load the car reday for a dawn get away on Friday. 
I checked online & saw that as they only wanted £15 I figured let them do it today..Which I am now glad about, or i would have bought the bars & spent mpost of moro shouting & stressing over why I coudn't fit them 

 I have spent last couple hours contacting every local Thule dealer listed on their website - none of which have the part in stock.
One gave me the direct number for Thule, who said they could send one out but I had just missed todays courier so would go on moro's schedule to arrive 'sometime' on Friday, But the nice lady then told me that they had recently sent that part to a compnay in Kent & gave me their number... I phoned him & he still had it on the shelf..His courier had just pulled up, so after a bit of a rush he has managed to get it onboard & it will be here with me tomorrow..PHEW!


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Aug 2011)

Try your local Ford dealer, they should have the correct and official Ford accessory in stock


----------



## Strick (24 Aug 2011)

funnymummy said:


> It does come up as a Grand Cmax they hadn't realised there was a differnce between the 2 cars & so where only showing the kit for the standard Cmax



So was it actually their fault, or a cataloguing error?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Aug 2011)

Given that I once had to collect a brand new car ordered in january from the main renault dealer the morning we went on holiday in august one year I doubt it is just halfords!


----------



## funnymummy (24 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Try your local Ford dealer, they should have the correct and official Ford accessory in stock


Tried them first....they 'advise' I have roof rails fitted to my car, then have the bars that attach to them...The roof rails are almost £400 & then the bars are another £100... that is without fitting which they have to do themselves!





Strick said:


> So was it actually their fault, or a cataloguing error?


 I spoke to one of the managers at the Worthing branch (he's my old neighbour so we had a good old laugh about it) he said that they had not been made aware by Ford that the Grand had different specs to the original Cmax, so it had just been assumed when listing parts that they would be the same.. He is going to bring it to the attention of someone higher up that this is needs rectifying.




GregCollins said:


> Given that I once had to collect a brand new car ordered in january from the main renault dealer the morning we went on holiday in august one year I doubt it is just halfords!


BLIMEY!!
I was livid that my new car I ordered in January was 3 weeks late & didn't arrive til end of March!!


----------



## 400bhp (24 Aug 2011)

You take your kids to McDonalds


----------



## funnymummy (24 Aug 2011)

400bhp said:


> You take your kids to McDonalds



 Not if I can help it - They go often enough with their father!


----------



## 400bhp (24 Aug 2011)

People aren't allowed to make mistakes any more.

Give them a break-I bet none were > 20 y.o


----------



## chris grace (24 Aug 2011)

400bhp said:


> People aren't allowed to make mistakes any more.
> 
> Give them a break-I bet none were > 20 y.o





I had roof bars fitted by Halfords.It took longer to get them off,dismantle them,and rebuild and refit than if I'd just took them home and fitted them myself.If the staff are unable to do the job then Halfords shouldn't be offering the service.


----------



## albion (24 Aug 2011)

Halfords have certainly been the prime movers in making quality budget bikes available to all with their Carrera range.That pro cycling move has to be applauded.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Aug 2011)

chris grace said:


> I had roof bars fitted by Halfords.It took longer to get them off,dismantle them,and rebuild and refit than if I'd just took them home and fitted them myself.If the staff are unable to do the job then Halfords shouldn't be offering the service.



But they did it anyway-therefore they did the job?

I can do many things quicker than I pay someone to do it. That doesn't detract from the job itself.


----------



## chris grace (24 Aug 2011)

400bhp said:


> But they did it anyway-therefore they did the job?
> 
> I can do many things quicker than I pay someone to do it. That doesn't detract from the job itself.



Yes they did a job,I was expecting correctly fitted roof bars but thats not what I got.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Aug 2011)

You didn't post that they were fitted incorrectly. It's difficult to discuss when one side doesn't provide correct information.


----------



## chris grace (24 Aug 2011)

400bhp said:


> You didn't post that they were fitted incorrectly. It's difficult to discuss when one side doesn't provide correct information.




Sorry.I thought the fact that I had to do the job again myself would give an indication that they got it wrong.
They fitted a roof box at the same time and got that wrong too,How difficult can it be to fit 4 clamps?


----------



## 400bhp (24 Aug 2011)

You said



chris grace said:


> I had roof bars fitted by Halfords.It took longer to get them off,dismantle them,and rebuild and refit than if I'd just took them home and fitted them myself.If the staff are unable to do the job then Halfords shouldn't be offering the service.



So, they took them off, and refitted them.


----------



## chris grace (24 Aug 2011)

400bhp said:


> You said
> 
> 
> 
> So, they took them off, and refitted them.




No,I did it myself at home.They got it wrong first time and I wasn't confident they'd get it right second time.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Aug 2011)

Finally


----------



## apollo179 (24 Aug 2011)

Reading it i presumed that #2 was an adult and getting increasingly agitated finally lost the plot whereby you had to torture hold him back to the car to prevent him murdering the staff.
Only realised #2 is a whippersnapper when you mention him being strapped in.
Anyway c'est la halfords best be magnanimous and hopefully wont stop you having a nice hol.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Aug 2011)

i've had two sets of bars from roofbox.co.uk and would, like mr paul, recommend them heartily…


----------



## funnymummy (24 Aug 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Reading it i presumed that #2 was an adult and getting increasingly agitated finally lost the plot whereby you had to torture hold him back to the car to prevent him murdering the staff.
> Only realised #2 is a whippersnapper when you mention him being strapped in.
> Anyway c'est la halfords best be magnanimous and hopefully wont stop you having a nice hol.


LOL!
#2 is my 8yr old, he's autistic..once he hits meltdown it's time to run & dive for cover!
 And no it won't stop us having a nice them.. 5 days - Visiting family, seeing old friends & cycling round Sherwood Forest


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Aug 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Tried them first....they 'advise' I have roof rails fitted to my car, then have the bars that attach to them...The roof rails are almost £400 & then the bars are another £100... that is without fitting which they have to do themselves!



Oh dear, should have bought a Peugeot  , we do full roof bars for every vehicle in the range, and all the popluar ones are in stock, not too mention I blow them out cheap as chips in our ebay shop too.

Seriously though, good luck getting it sorted. 

Don't know if any of these stores are close to you, but I can recommend them for aftermarket supply of touring products, check out INDESPENSION STORE FINDER


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Aug 2011)

funnymummy said:


> BLIMEY!!
> I was livid that my new car I ordered in January was 3 weeks late & didn't arrive til end of March!!



After months of their BS, and a failed attempt to get me to accept delivery of a not very like the one I had ordered Frau Collins was beside herself that the holiday was not going to happen. Running in a Renault Kangoo (great little car btw) between Crawley and the French Alps has absolutely NOTHING to recommend it.



funnymummy said:


> LOL!
> #2 is my 8yr old, he's autistic..once he hits meltdown it's time to run & dive for cover!



tough gig.hang on in there. some of us grow up ok (ish)


----------



## funnymummy (24 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Don't know if any of these stores are close to you, but I can recommend them for aftermarket supply of touring products, check out INDESPENSION STORE FINDER



#23.... I'm needing a trailer for #2 sons trailer bike..I'll bear them in mind Cheers 



GregCollins said:


> tough gig.hang on in there. some of us grow up ok (ish)



 Life is never boring here...and I wouldn't have it any other way - Who wants a quiet life anyways


----------



## funnymummy (25 Aug 2011)

Ok, to conclude the tale......
When dealing with the nice man from Kent, he asked where the courier could leave the bars if no-one home. My house is set well back off the main road & unless you were stood on my doorstep you can't even see the gate down the side as it's hidden behind a huge hedge - I told him to leave them beind the gate if no-one home.
I went out at 7.30 this morn, home a few hours later in til just before 15.00 then shopping getting home at just after 16.00..No bars Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
So I starts the game of luggage tetris, rear seats down, middle row middle seat down, #3's car seat out & in the front, two middle row seats down, tent in, bags in, cooler in, tent out, bags out..You get the picture
After almost 3 hours I had come to conclussion that not everything was going to fit..Ok ditch the wind break, could we all sleep on the double air bed, loose the single & quilt to go with it? Do we really need clean socks & pants for every day? How about leave the laundry basket full of dried/tinned food behind & go shopping once there..?
My poor head was spinning.. Just as I was about to retire & ponder such things over a large glass of Sloe, my neighbour appeared..."Mandy, I have somethign for you, it was delivered earlier"
OMFG BANG HEAD ON WALL 

One set of roof bars now fitted, one roof box now fitted, one roof box now filled, one car with seats all in correct place.. I'm off tthe have the Sloe now


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Aug 2011)

All's well that ends well, have great time


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2011)

i like halford they are always happy to dish out bike sized carboard boxes foc


----------



## Bicycle (25 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1518774"]
Try www.roofbox.co.uk. then fit them yourself. It's very simple.
[/quote]


I used this place some years ago. First class.

Thule Bars, Box & 3 bike racks... one set of keys fit all. Fast delivery. Super Doop.

The reason I used them was the awesome service at Halfords:

"Gary, the gentleman would like to see some roof boxes".

10 minutes later a boy of (12?) came up and pointed at the roof-box display.

I asked him if he could tell me anything about them (there were about eight on a rack).

"Yeah... Uh... These are bigger ones... and these are... uh... smaller. you can get more stuff in the bigger ones..."

That was helpful, so I got brave and asked about the advantages of the Thule ones.

He looked confused, then made a sord of 'rocket' swoosh with his arms and said: 

"They're, like, more... aerodynamic?" The interrogative inflection was all his.

He had a triumphant look on his face for getting the question right and I bought online.

I buy motor oil, bulbs & little bits of bike stuff at Halfords, but I'm not sure roof boxes are their specialist subject.


----------



## HLaB (26 Aug 2011)

funnymummy said:


> One set of roof bars now fitted, one roof box now fitted, one roof box now filled, one car with seats all in correct place.. I'm off tthe have the Sloe now



Great, enjoy your Hols


----------



## davefb (26 Aug 2011)

Bicycle said:


> I used this place some years ago. First class.
> 
> Thule Bars, Box & 3 bike racks... one set of keys fit all. Fast delivery. Super Doop.
> 
> ...



pfft, thats not age related..

homebase goes to get a drill, its when there was a load of press about 'employing older staff because they know stuff'.

So i ask bloke (who was probably about 65) ' i'm looking for a drill, can you advise me'... Yep the info was basically reading the bullet points... totally useless...
I would have minded a lot less, if he'd said 'sorry, dont know' , but he didnt...

years later went to b&q, asked pretty much the same from some asian lad of 'about 18' ( probably really in his 20's, but with age comes the inability to work out peoples ages)..
got reply 'oh dont bother with a decent one if all you want to do is put shelves up , this one here will do the job'.. and he was right and saved me a tonne of money .

oh and, went b&q to look for roof racks and found out all about roof bars etc ... didnt bother due to lunatic cost


----------



## Andy_R (26 Aug 2011)

Bicycle said:


> He looked confused, then made a sord of 'rocket' swoosh with his arms and said:
> 
> "They're, like, more... aerodynamic?" The interrogative inflection was all his.



See, the problem is he hasn't been properly trained to Halfords' exacting standards. If he had been, he would then have known that he had to run around with his arms stretched out making aeroplane noises, before stating in the interrogative that they're more aerodynamic


----------



## Oldbloke (26 Aug 2011)

Andy_R said:


> See, the problem is he hasn't been properly trained to Halfords' exacting standards. If he had been, he would then have known that he had to run around with his arms stretched out making aeroplane noises, before stating in the interrogative that they're more aerodynamic


----------



## Oldbloke (26 Aug 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> All's well that ends well, have great time




+1


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Aug 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Ok, to conclude the tale......
> When dealing with the nice man from Kent, he asked where the courier could leave the bars if no-one home. My house is set well back off the main road & unless you were stood on my doorstep you can't even see the gate down the side as it's hidden behind a huge hedge - I told him to leave them beind the gate if no-one home.
> I went out at 7.30 this morn, home a few hours later in til just before 15.00 then shopping getting home at just after 16.00..No bars Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
> So I starts the game of luggage tetris, rear seats down, middle row middle seat down, #3's car seat out & in the front, two middle row seats down, tent in, bags in, cooler in, tent out, bags out..You get the picture
> ...



That is great news. Enjoy the holiday as you certainly deserve it  x


----------



## funnymummy (1 Sep 2011)

We had a brilliant time - Eventually!


I began to write about our further events..but decided they warranted a post all of their very own!


----------



## Black Sheep (1 Sep 2011)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i've had two sets of bars from roofbox.co.uk and would, like mr paul, recommend them heartily…



My brother bought his roof bars from them, 

one mistake they made was that the bike carrier to attach to the bars didn't reach high enough for his full sus mountain bike, their response was 

"send it back, we'll send out one that will fit and we'll knock the postage cost off"

"don't worry about it, I was going to get a third anyway, so just put it through as a new order"

it arrived, with the postage charge having been knocked off anyway!

mine are from them too, most helpful with e-mail enquiries about trying to get my existing equipment to fit different cars.


----------



## RhythMick (1 Sep 2011)

Yeah i bought from roofbox and they are excellent.
[QUOTE 1518774"]
Try www.roofbox.co.uk. then fit them yourself. It's very simple.
[/quote]


----------

